# UPDATED WITH GENDER PG 4! 12+2 scan - can you see the nub? Guesses please!



## Moolia

Have my 20 week scan tomorrow and hoping to find out gender this time! I have another pic from 18+3 which I will try to add later but they couldn't tell me the sex as baby had legs tightly closed! Would love some more guesses please and I'll update tomorrow! So excited! :)

Bumping this thread up as I have a scan next week and I am going to ask the gender. I will be 16+1 so they might not tell me but I can hope! Anymore guesses please?!!

Hey ladies,

I had my scan yesterday at 12+2 but I can't see the nub - can any of you more expert guessers take a look and if you can see it, explain where it is please?

Also, any guesses based on skull or nub theory very very welcome!

Thanks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Moolia

Anyone? Really desperate to get guesses! Lol! :)


----------



## rachellie19

Based on skull, I'd say boy. :) can't see the nub


----------



## Mimi85

looks like boy to me!


----------



## SweetTart78

Id say boy :)


----------



## Ofireland

Looks boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a boy! :)


----------



## Moolia

That's really interesting that you're all saying boy. I was swaying towards girl because the skull shape looks very different to DS's scan pic! I'd ideally like a girl but I think it's more likely to be a boy and I'm happy as long as he's healthy :)


----------



## capegirl7

I'd guess girl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I'd guess girl, only because the skull shape is identical to my 12 week scan and we're having a girl, I did get like 90% boy guesses though.
I can't see a nub though :)


----------



## Moolia

mum22ttc#3 said:


> I'd guess girl, only because the skull shape is identical to my 12 week scan and we're having a girl, I did get like 90% boy guesses though.
> I can't see a nub though :)

Ooooh! You've given me hope now! :) It is a very different shape to my sons scan photo. His skull stuck out a lot more at back and his forehead was flatter but slanted. I know all the guessing is for fun and we'll have to wait another 8 weeks to find out but thank you! :)


----------



## lesh07

I say boy. xx


----------



## sunshine314

Based on skull, I'd say boy :)


----------



## Lisa_84

No nub visible


----------



## Moolia

Thank got all the guesses so far! Anymore?! X


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Moolia said:


> mum22ttc#3 said:
> 
> 
> I'd guess girl, only because the skull shape is identical to my 12 week scan and we're having a girl, I did get like 90% boy guesses though.
> I can't see a nub though :)
> 
> Ooooh! You've given me hope now! :) It is a very different shape to my sons scan photo. His skull stuck out a lot more at back and his forehead was flatter but slanted. I know all the guessing is for fun and we'll have to wait another 8 weeks to find out but thank you! :)Click to expand...

That's ok :) I really would take everyone's guesses on skull theory with a pinch of salt. I was the opposite and got my hopes up a little as I would have loved a boy but 2 scans now say that she is defiently a girl. It didnt help that I also had no nub to go on either.

Hope you get your little girl :)


----------



## Moolia

Bumping this up to hopefully get more guesses :)


----------



## Lashes85

Can't see a nub so 50/50 from me xx


----------



## Moolia

Lashes85 said:


> Can't see a nub so 50/50 from me xx

Thanks for replying lashes :) I remember you from when I was pregnant with ds in 2011! Hope we both have girls this time! :flower: When do you find out?x


----------



## Moolia

Any more guesses before I hopefully find out on Tuesday?


----------



## Mrs.B.

First thoughts was girl as has a rounded forehead x


----------



## xZoeyx

I'd definitely say girl due to noob, you can see the very end of it which is dead flat


----------



## MeganS0326

Totally a guess but I say girl. Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Moolia

How funny, most of the original guesses were boy! I can't make out the nub but I'm really rubbish at spotting nubs in general! I tend to do better with skulls! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I think girl.


----------



## sunshine523

I'm guessing totally but I say girl


----------



## Lisa_84

Any update? :)


----------



## Moolia

We didn't find out as scan was for medical reasons and she was so focused on doing her measurements and it didn't seem appropriate to ask in the end as we were just so relieved the baby is ok!
Keep guessing though and I'll update when we finally find out! ;)


----------



## Moolia

Any guesses before 20 week scan tomorrow?! So excited! :)


----------



## Moolia

20 week scan tomorrow! Would love more guesses?! :)


----------



## rachlou

How did u get on hun x


----------



## Moolia

rachlou said:


> How did u get on hun x

Having a little GIRL!!!! :) Can't believe it! So excited! Just read your thread and commented on that but congrats again! X


----------



## sfish

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lisa_84

Yay congrats and welcome to team pink!!


----------

